# �20 note withdrawl



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

*£20 note withdrawl*

On 30th June 2010 the £20 note with Edgar Edgar on the reverse is to be withdrawn from circulation.From that date it will be illegal tender. If you have any hidden away I suggest you change them now for euros


----------

